# Ford 801 PTO Stuck



## duckhappy4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ford 801 PTO Stuck

I have a 4 speed transmission and a 1 speed PTO. It is stuck in engaged. I removed the shift lever housing and saw and felt nothing unusual. I then pulled the PTO shaft. It slipped right out and has no burrs on the teeth and the bearing is in good shape. I was then able to manually move the shifter rail to engage and disengage the PTO. I left it disengaged and replaced the PTO shaft. It would not turn. I started the tractor and the PTO was engaged. I removed the PTO and changed the shifter rail and replaced the PTO shaft, started the motor and it was engaged, i.e. it is engaged no matter what way the shifter rail is set and the shaft will not turn whether it is moved to engage or disengage. 
Now what?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

